# Wo war eigentlich Xbox bei den Game Awards?



## SimonHoffmann99 (10. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Wo war eigentlich Xbox bei den Game Awards?* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Wo war eigentlich Xbox bei den Game Awards?*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Dezember 2022)

Tja. Entweder sie haben nichts was sich lohnt es zu zeigen oder sie heben es sich für eine eigene Show auf. Hätte gerne etwas neues zu Starfield gesehen. Und von Avowed und Fable muss nun so langsam auch endlich mal was genaueres kommen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich hätte wenigstens erstes Material zu Forza erwartet. Neues Material zu Starfield hätte ich auch gerne gesehen, denn wirklich viel hat man davon noch nicht gezeigt, dafür das es im 1. Halbjahr 2023 erscheint und ursprünglich bereits dieses Jahr erscheinen sollte. Um Stalker 2 ist es auch verdächtig ruhig geworden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Um Stalker 2 ist es auch verdächtig ruhig geworden.



Was ja nachvollziehbare Gründe hat.


----------



## Yosh1907 (10. Dezember 2022)

Wieder mal ganz schwach. Abgesehen von der eigenen Showcase, waren doch alle Augen auf die Gamesawards gerichtet. Nachdem die E3 ja tot ist und Gamescom ja zur Influencercom wurde, hätte man hier doch mal wenigstens den ein oder anderen Trailer zeigen können. 

Oder machen die einen auf Mitlied, im Sinne von "wir haben kaum Spiele, bitte lasst den Activision Deal durchgehen"?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (10. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Um Stalker 2 ist es auch verdächtig ruhig geworden.


Damit hat MS ja eigentlich auch nichts zu tun. Das Spiel mag Zeitexklusiv für XBox und PC sein aber GSC gehört nicht zu MS und Publisher ist MS auch nicht.


----------



## StarFox86 (10. Dezember 2022)

Bei den Preisen sieht man es doch: 

Sony 2 heiße Eisen im Feuer Nominierungen Horizon Zero Dawn Forbidden West & vielfach Gewinner God of War Ragnorök

Nintendo hat auch einiges gewonnen (Kirby, Zelda, Splatoon, Bajonetta)

Microsoft fehlt es an starken Marken, die sich jedes Jahr abwechseln

Halo, Psychonauts, Banjo Kazooie/ Conker/ Perfect Dark, Sea of Thieves, SabreWolf, neue Ips sind ja nett, aber man muss wie bei Perfect Dark Reboot auch was alte Marken viel mehr födern & nicht nur auf den Doom Effekt hoffen, wenn man dann Witcher, Cyberpunk sieht oder Kojima mit Death Stranding alleine. Da ist Starfield zu wenig & von Perfect Dark gibts zu wenig (das man echt hoffen Angst um 2023 Release machen muss obwohl Microsoft so viele Ressourcen hat). Gut Activion Blizzard , EA , Sega, Bandai Namco, Square, Capcom, THQ Nordic  haben jetzt auch nicht so viel rausgehauen an Nominierungen, Gewinnern oder Neuankündigungen.

Focus Entertainment mit A Plague Tale Requiem hatte wenigsten ein heißes Eisen für deren eher bescheidenere Größe.

Mir haben nach Teasern echte Trailer von Bioshock 4, Perfect Dark (neues Banjo oder Conker oder sogar Jet Force Gemini), ne Resident Evil 0 & (oder) 1 oder CV Reboot (ala 2,4,7, oder wenigsten Dinocrisis , A Wolf Among Us 2.

Man hätte auch ne Ausnahme machen können & neuen Trailer von HellBlade 2 oder Starfield zeigen können.

Endlich Trailer von Elder Scroll statt nur Teaser.

Fallout? Quake? Rage? Dishonored? Wolfenstein? Prey?

Evil Within 3?

Bethesda hat so viele Marken & Microsoft so viele Ressourcen. Da sollte man doch was raus machen können nach  Doom Eternal, Deathloop & Ghostwire: Tokyo

& sogar 2023 2-3 Spiele bringen mit Zusammenarbeit von anderen Studios oder eben Studiogründungen oder Erweiterung des Personals & Anbau.

Bin mal gespannt ob nach dieser Klatsche von Sony & Nintendo Microsoft sich noch mehr auf Spiele konzentriert auf alte IP Fanbases & erfolgsversprechende neue IPs wie z. B. Judas (Käufe von kleineren Firmen wenn Blizzard doch scheitert, was ich nicht hoffe).


----------



## HandsomeLoris (10. Dezember 2022)

Auch wenn es seltsam klingen mag: mir ist es tatsächlich lieber so. Mit grossen Ankündigungen, die dann irgendwann in ein paar Jahren vielleicht mal erscheinen werden, oder schicken Rendertrailern zu bereits bekannten Projekten, die schlussendlich nichts aussagen, ist unter dem Strich nichts gewonnen; da finde ich es ehrlicher, gar nichts zu zeigen, wenn es nichts zu zeigen gibt.
Bei Starfield und Redfalll wäre ein Update wohl angebracht gewesen, aber das sind Spiele, die so wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich gerockt hätten, weil sie schon ziemlich durchgekaut wurden, ein grosser Wow-Effekt (z.B. erstmals Gameplay) ist nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Datalus (10. Dezember 2022)

Die Game Award sind doch eher eine Pro-Sony-Veranstaltung. Microsoft war dafür auf der E3 mit einer guten Show. Und wahrscheinlich hebt man sich die eigenen Spiele für eine eigene Show oder die E3 auf.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (10. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Die Game Award sind doch eher eine Pro-Sony-Veranstaltung.



Meinst du die gleichen Game Awards, auf denen nichts Geringeres als die Xbox Series X exklusiv präsentiert wurde? Auf der erstmals Hellblade 2 und Perfect Dark angekündigt wurden? Wo gefühlt alle 10 Minuten Werbung für den Gamepass und/oder die Xbox-App auf Samsung-TVs läuft? Wo eigentlich jedes Jahr Phil Spencer anwesend ist, man den Sony-Boss aber nur selten sieht? Die Veranstaltung, die im Fucking Microsoft Theatre in Los Angeles stattfindet?


----------



## Slimer (10. Dezember 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Meinst du die gleichen Game Awards, auf denen nichts Geringeres als die Xbox Series X exklusiv präsentiert wurde? Auf der erstmals Hellblade 2 und Perfect Dark angekündigt wurden? Wo gefühlt alle 10 Minuten Werbung für den Gamepass und/oder die Xbox-App auf Samsung-TVs läuft? Wo eigentlich jedes Jahr Phil Spencer anwesend ist, man den Sony-Boss aber nur selten sieht? Die Veranstaltung, die im Fucking Microsoft Theatre in Los Angeles stattfindet?


Ok, das war lustig!


----------



## Datalus (10. Dezember 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Meinst du die gleichen Game Awards, auf denen nichts Geringeres als die Xbox Series X exklusiv präsentiert wurde? Auf der erstmals Hellblade 2 und Perfect Dark angekündigt wurden? Wo gefühlt alle 10 Minuten Werbung für den Gamepass und/oder die Xbox-App auf Samsung-TVs läuft? Wo eigentlich jedes Jahr Phil Spencer anwesend ist, man den Sony-Boss aber nur selten sieht? Die Veranstaltung, die im Fucking Microsoft Theatre in Los Angeles stattfindet?



Das war selbst für Geoff Keighley eine Überraschung. Microsoft hatte ihn vorher nicht über den Inhalt informiert. Wenn man seine Reputation betrachtet, ist er eher Sony zugewandt.


----------



## McTrevor (11. Dezember 2022)

IGN sieht das auch sehr problematisch. IGN -Kolumne zu dem Thema


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> IGN sieht das auch sehr problematisch. IGN -Kolumne zu dem Thema



Ausgezeichnete Kolumne.
Stimme dem Kollegen da voll zu.


> Team Green looked every bit the third-place console-maker it is despite having acquired literally dozens of new studios to produce exclusive games for them over the past five years. Where the hell are the games? If they’re being saved for Microsoft’s own events, how is that bringing new people into the tent? That’s just preaching to the choir. The Game Awards allows you to reach an audience who isn’t already listening to you – and that’s precisely who Microsoft needs to get the attention of.



---


Datalus schrieb:


> Das war selbst für Geoff Keighley eine Überraschung. Microsoft hatte ihn vorher nicht über den Inhalt informiert. Wenn man seine Reputation betrachtet, ist er eher Sony zugewandt.



Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass Geoff Keighley Nein sagen würde, wenn Microsoft zu ihm kommt und sagt, wir würden gerne Starfield, Forza und Hellblade 2 in deiner Show zeigen? Unabhängig von seinen möglichen eigenen Vorlieben ist er am Ende des Tages doch ein Showman, der die beste Show abliefern will und dafür würde er sich keine dicken Blockbuster entgehen lassen, egal von dem die kommen. Dass auf den Game-Awards nichts von MS gezeigt wurde, ist am Ende ausschließlich Microsofts Schuld.


----------



## Old-Dirty (11. Dezember 2022)

Trotzdem hat Datalus in einem Punkt recht.
Spätestens auf der E3 geht's ab! Da wird dann geliefert.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (11. Dezember 2022)

Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat Datalus in einem Punkt recht.
> Spätestens auf der E3 geht's ab! Da wird dann geliefert.


Naja. Das sehen wir dann zur E3. Sicher wäre ich mir da noch nicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2022)

Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Spätestens auf der E3 geht's ab! Da wird dann geliefert.



Forza, Redfall und Starfield sollen aber eigentlich schon vorher erscheinen.
Daher hätte man die zumindest erwartet. Für die kommt die E3 zu spät.


----------



## Datalus (11. Dezember 2022)

Sony boykottiert die E3, MS hat keine Lust auf die Game Awards. Natürlich ist es schade, wenn sich die Branche selbst torpediert, aber Microsofts Bezug zu den Game Awrds bzw. zu der One-Man-Show Geoff war nie besonders groß.

Die E3 ist viel mehr eine offene Show, und dort fernzubleiben finde ich deutlich bedauerlicher als nicht auf den Game Awards vertreten zu sein.

Und ja, ich hoffe, dass MS im Frühjahr noch eine eigene „Direct“ macht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Microsofts Bezug zu den Game Awrds bzw. zu der One-Man-Show Geoff war nie besonders groß.



Noch mal: Das zu behaupten, nachdem Microsoft genau dort seine neueste Konsole vorgestellt hat und die Show auch noch in einem Gebäude von Microsoft stattfindet, halte ich für ziemlich abenteuerlich.


----------



## Datalus (11. Dezember 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Noch mal: Das zu behaupten, nachdem Microsoft genau dort seine neueste Konsole vorgestellt hat und die Show auch noch in einem Gebäude von Microsoft stattfindet, halte ich für ziemlich abenteuerlich.



Welchen Zusammenhang sollte es mit dem Gebäude geben? Das kann vermutlich jeder für eine Veranstaltung mieten.

Ich glaube, und dass wurde in den Medien schon öfter angesprochen, dass das Verhältnis von Geoff und Xbox nicht das beste sei. Beide Parteien verhalten sich relativ professionell, und es dringt wenig nach außen. Und daher ist Microsofts Interesse, die Game Awards zu unterstützen, eher gering.

Bei der Vorstellung der neuen Xbox hatte Microsoft wohl etwas anderes angedeutet, und vielleicht war Geoff davon nicht begeistert, was das Verhältnis zusätzlich belastet hat.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Dezember 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Noch mal: Das zu behaupten, nachdem Microsoft genau dort seine neueste Konsole vorgestellt hat und die Show auch noch in einem Gebäude von Microsoft stattfindet, halte ich für ziemlich abenteuerlich.



na ja, das gebäude "gehört" ja nun nicht microsoft. 
und selbst wenn. damit hat das natürlich so oder so nix zu tun.
die simple wahrheit ist / dürfte sein: microsoft hatte zum jetzigen zeitpunkt einfach nichts zu zeigen. that's it. da braucht man nicht weiter nach irgendwelchen gründen zu suchen. 🤷‍♂️

ob das jetzt ein problem ist? glaub kaum. 2022 war äußerst schwach, keine frage. da war ja genau genommen...gar nix? aber irgendwann wird der knoten schon platzen, muss er ja. wenns in einem jahr noch genauso mau aussieht, können wir aber gerne nochmal drüber reden.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Dezember 2022)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, das gebäude "gehört" ja nun nicht microsoft.



Das nicht, aber als Namensgeber, Finanzier und ständiger Nutzer, hätte MS sicherlich ein Wörtchen mitzureden, wenn das Verhältnis zwischen MS und Geoff so schlecht wäre, wie behauptet.



Bonkic schrieb:


> die simple wahrheit ist / dürfte sein: microsoft hatte zum jetzigen zeitpunkt einfach nichts zu zeigen.



Und das sollte doch schon zu denken geben. Vor allem, wenn man drei Spiele in der Pipeline hat, die angeblich noch in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2023 erscheinen sollen.
Von den Dutzend Projekten, die seit Jahren angekündigt sind, aber irgendwie nicht vorwärtskommen, gar nicht zu reden.



Bonkic schrieb:


> 2022 war äußerst schwach, keine frage. da war ja genau genommen...gar nix? aber irgendwann wird der knoten schon platzen, muss er ja. wenns in einem jahr noch genauso mau aussieht, können wir aber gerne nochmal drüber reden.



Irgendwie hab ich ähnliche Sätze schon nach 2021 vernommen.


----------



## Datalus (11. Dezember 2022)

Im letzten Jahr sind doch einige Titel erschienen, und Microsoft wurde als bester Publisher ausgezeichnet.

Zudem hat Microsoft einen sehr guten Support für laufende Spiele. Sea of Thieves, Minecraft, Halo, Gears, Forza, etc. werden über einen längeren Zeitraum  mit Neuerungen unterstützt.


----------



## McTrevor (11. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr sind doch einige Titel erschienen, und Microsoft wurde als bester Publisher ausgezeichnet.


Geht hier ja um die Marke XBox. 

Und die Publisher Auszeichnung gab es wohl nur, weil Microsoft günstiges Timing beim Shopping hatte und die Sachen in der Pipeline waren. Das hatte also nichts mit einer strategischen oder eigenen Leistung zu tun. Sofern man "fast fertige vielversprechende Projekte kurz vor Abschluss nicht absägen" jetzt nicht als strategischen Geniestreich klassifizieren möchte.


----------



## Garfield1980 (11. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Im letzten Jahr sind doch einige Titel erschienen, und Microsoft wurde als bester Publisher ausgezeichnet.
> 
> Zudem hat Microsoft einen sehr guten Support für laufende Spiele. Sea of Thieves, Minecraft, Halo, Gears, Forza, etc. werden über einen längeren Zeitraum  mit Neuerungen unterstützt.


Halo Infinite und sehr guten Support kann nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Man hat den MP wegen fehlendem Support einfach sterben lassen und kommt erst 1 Jahr nach Release mit einem großen Update, wo es fast schon tot ist.


----------



## fud1974 (11. Dezember 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Und das sollte doch schon zu denken geben. Vor allem, wenn man drei Spiele in der Pipeline hat, die angeblich noch in der ersten Jahreshälfte 2023 erscheinen sollen.
> Von den Dutzend Projekten, die seit Jahren angekündigt sind, aber irgendwie nicht vorwärtskommen, gar nicht zu reden.



Bin da bei Matthias, denke zwar auch dass die einfach nix zu zeigen hatte, aber die Frage ist halt WARUM wo doch einige Titel kurz vor Launch stehen sollten.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (11. Dezember 2022)

Ist die Diskussion nicht vollkommen übertrieben?
Letztes Jahr waren sie dabei, dieses dann nicht. Irgendwann werden schon noch Spiele von Microsoft erscheinen. Wenn man auf ein Spiel wie Forspoken schaut, dass fast auf jeder Veranstaltung der letzten 3 Jahre vertreten war, aber bis heute nicht erschienen und eben mehrere Verschiebungen durchgemacht hat. Da wäre es nicht verwunderlich mal ein bisschen Ruhe zu bewahren und nur das freizugeben, was auch fertig ist. 
Macht doch Sony auch nicht anders.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (11. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht haben die Anfang nächsten Jahres ja schon was eigenes geplant. Dass bei Spielen die kurz vor Release stehen nichts mehr gezeigt wird kann ich mir nun auch nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Datalus (11. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Halo Infinite und sehr guten Support kann nur ein schlechter Witz sein. Man hat den MP wegen fehlendem Support einfach sterben lassen und kommt erst 1 Jahr nach Release mit einem großen Update, wo es fast schon tot ist.



Halo Infinite kam insgesamt unfertig auf den Markt. Trotzdem werden viele Spiele nachhaltig unterstützt. Sea of Thieves erfährt regelmäßig neue Inhalte, Minecraft wird seit Jahren unterstützt, und auch Gears und Forza sind Dauerbrenner.


----------



## Garfield1980 (11. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Halo Infinite kam insgesamt unfertig auf den Markt. Trotzdem werden viele Spiele nachhaltig unterstützt. Sea of Thieves erfährt regelmäßig neue Inhalte, Minecraft wird seit Jahren unterstützt, und auch Gears und Forza sind Dauerbrenner.


Was hat unfertig auf den Markt kommen damit zu tun, dass der Content Nachschub bei Halo Infinite miserabel war, während du behauptest, dass er sehr gut war? Jetzt gabs nach 1 Jahr ein großes Update, aber das kommt viel zu spät. 

Ich glaube nicht das Gears of War 5 noch viel gespielt wird. Gibts dazu aktuelle Spielerzahlen?


----------



## Yosh1907 (11. Dezember 2022)

Old-Dirty schrieb:


> Trotzdem hat Datalus in einem Punkt recht.
> Spätestens auf der E3 geht's ab! Da wird dann geliefert.


So gut dass du dafür noch ein like bekommst 😂


----------



## Datalus (11. Dezember 2022)

Yosh1907 schrieb:


> So gut dass du dafür noch ein like bekommst 😂



Möchtest du auch ein Like? 

Bin ja nicht so, ist der dritte Advent, da kommt es auf ein Like mehr oder weniger nicht an.


Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Was hat unfertig auf den Markt kommen damit zu tun, dass der Content Nachschub bei Halo Infinite miserabel war, während du behauptest, dass er sehr gut war? Jetzt gabs nach 1 Jahr ein großes Update, aber das kommt viel zu spät.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das Gears of War 5 noch viel gespielt wird. Gibts dazu aktuelle Spielerzahlen?



Trotzdem gibt es fortlaufenden Support für das Spiel. Und ja, es werden auch Dinge repariert, die zum Release unfertig waren.


----------



## BxN (11. Dezember 2022)

Habe während der vergangenen Generation gelernt, meine Erwartungen bezüglich Xbox Spielen deutlich nach unten zu schrauben, weshalb ich nun auch nicht enttäuscht oder verwundert bin, dass da nichts kam.
Mal von den beiden Forza Reihen abgesehen, bekommt Microsoft für meinen Geschmack einfach nichts mehr wirklich Interessantes auf die Reihe. Freue mich lediglich noch auf einige wenige Spiele von Bethesda.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Was hat unfertig auf den Markt kommen damit zu tun, dass der Content Nachschub bei Halo Infinite miserabel war, während du behauptest, dass er sehr gut war? Jetzt gabs nach 1 Jahr ein großes Update, aber das kommt viel zu spät.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das Gears of War 5 noch viel gespielt wird. Gibts dazu aktuelle Spielerzahlen?


Sicherlich mehr als jedes Sony Game... 

Wenn dich die Spielerzahlen aber tatsächlich so interessieren, so hat der Twitter User Klobrille vor ein paar Tagen eine Infografik dazu veröffentlicht. Die aktuellen Xbox Titel von MS haben zwischen 30 Mio (SoT) bis 10 Mio (Flightsimulator) Spielern. Also schon ziemlich top für Exklusivgames.


TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ist die Diskussion nicht vollkommen übertrieben?
> Letztes Jahr waren sie dabei, dieses dann nicht. Irgendwann werden schon noch Spiele von Microsoft erscheinen. Wenn man auf ein Spiel wie Forspoken schaut, dass fast auf jeder Veranstaltung der letzten 3 Jahre vertreten war, aber bis heute nicht erschienen und eben mehrere Verschiebungen durchgemacht hat. Da wäre es nicht verwunderlich mal ein bisschen Ruhe zu bewahren und nur das freizugeben, was auch fertig ist.
> Macht doch Sony auch nicht anders.



Wollte ich gerade meinen, zudem MS 2021 ausserordentlich gut rausgefeuert hatte und man sich da umgekehrt fragen musste, wo sony eigentlich ist. 2023 wird dann wieder ein Xbox Jahr. Irgendwie wechselt es sich von Jahr zu Jahr ab. 


Yosh1907 schrieb:


> Oder machen die einen auf Mitlied, im Sinne von "wir haben kaum Spiele, bitte lasst den Activision Deal durchgehen"?



Mitleid?
Ich glaube das Feld hat sony in dem Zusammeng schon komplett für sich besetzt.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn dich die Spielerzahlen aber tatsächlich so interessieren, so hat der Twitter User Klobrille vor ein paar Tagen eine Infografik dazu veröffentlicht. Die aktuellen Xbox Titel von MS haben zwischen 30 Mio (SoT) bis 10 Mio (Flightsimulator) Spielern. Also schon ziemlich top für Exklusivgames.


Ich spreche von aktiven Spielerzahlen. Gesamt Spielerzahlen sagen bei Live Service Spielen dank dem Gamepass nicht mehr viel aus


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich spreche von aktiven Spielerzahlen. Gesamt Spielerzahlen sagen bei Live Service Spielen dank dem Gamepass nicht mehr viel aus



Aktive Spielerzahlen sind bei Live Games natürlich wichtig. Weiß nicht wo die reported werden. Bei Steam, aber das ist ja nur eine Quelle von mehreren.
Aber Gesamspielerzahlen sagen natürlich auch weiterhin viel aus. Der Gamepass senkt die Eintrittsbarriere, dass stimmt schon, aber die richtig guten Spiele schneiden da naturgemäß auch besser ab.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Aktive Spielerzahlen sind bei Live Games natürlich wichtig. Weiß nicht wo die reported werden. Bei Steam, aber das ist ja nur eine Quelle von mehreren.
> Aber Gesamspielerzahlen sagen natürlich auch weiterhin viel aus. Der Gamepass senkt die Eintrittsbarriere, dass stimmt schon, aber die richtig guten Spiele schneiden da naturgemäß auch besser ab.


Durch den Gamepass werden halt auch Spieler dazu gezählt, die es nur kurz angespielt haben und dann nie wieder anrührten, weil sie festgestellt haben, dass es nichts für sie ist.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Durch den Gamepass werden halt auch Spieler dazu gezählt, die es nur kurz angespielt haben und dann nie wieder anrührten, weil sie festgestellt haben, dass es nichts für sie ist.



Vielleicht, aber welchen Anteil die ausmachen, kann man nicht sagen. Ausserdem ist es auch bei Netflix so, dass Personen die mal nur kurz reinzappen nicht mitgezählt werden. Man weiß ja zudem auch, dass sich Spiele wie SoT, State of Decay, Halo & Co sehr großer Beliebtheit erfreuen. Daher finde ich diese Zahlen schon Aussagekräftig.


----------



## ElvisMozart (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Sicherlich mehr als jedes Sony Game...


Nein, eigentlich ja nicht


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Vielleicht, aber welchen Anteil die ausmachen, kann man nicht sagen. Ausserdem ist es auch bei Netflix so, dass Personen die mal nur kurz reinzappen nicht mitgezählt werden. Man weiß ja zudem auch, dass sich Spiele wie SoT, State of Decay, Halo & Co sehr großer Beliebtheit erfreuen. Daher finde ich diese Zahlen schon Aussagekräftig.


Die Beliebtheit bei Halo hielt nicht lange an, die Spielerzahlen sind 3 Monate nach Release bereits abgestürzt und haben sich davon nicht mehr erholt.


----------



## McTrevor (13. Dezember 2022)

Wir halten also fest, es gibt keine gute übergreifende Metrik für aktive Spielerzahlen. Alles was man aus veröffentlichten Spielerzahlen ableitet hat also die Informationsqualität des wöchentlichen Horoskops des lokalen Käseblatt-Einkaufsprospekts. Gut, dass wir das jetzt geklärt haben.


----------



## ElvisMozart (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist es auch bei Netflix so, dass Personen die mal nur kurz reinzappen nicht mitgezählt werden.


Japp, die kurz reinzappen zählen nicht. Aber dafür die, die min. 2 Minuten geschaut haben 


McTrevor schrieb:


> Wir halten also fest, es gibt keine gute übergreifende Metrik für aktive Spielerzahlen. Alles was man aus veröffentlichten Spielerzahlen ableitet hat also die Informationsqualität des wöchentlichen Horoskops des lokalen Käseblatt-Einkaufsprospekts. Gut, dass wir das jetzt geklärt haben.


Innerhalb der Spiele sieht man manchmal, wie viele Spieler gerade zocken


----------



## Datalus (13. Dezember 2022)

Es sind immer noch 200k Spieler täglich, nahezu unverändert zum letzten Jahr.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Es sind immer noch 200k Spieler täglich, nahezu unverändert zum letzten Jahr.


Von welchem Spiel?


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Wir halten also fest, es gibt keine gute übergreifende Metrik für aktive Spielerzahlen. Alles was man aus veröffentlichten Spielerzahlen ableitet hat also die Informationsqualität des wöchentlichen Horoskops des lokalen Käseblatt-Einkaufsprospekts. Gut, dass wir das jetzt geklärt haben.


Es gibt da keine konvergenten Zahlen. Man müsste schon die von verschiedenen Diensten aufaddieren. Macht aber niemand. Dennoch können wir festhalten, dass Spielerzahlen heutzutage die wichtigste Währung für Erfolg in der Branche sind. Sie sind es, die auf den Aktionärsversammlungen berichtet werden und wo alle drauf schauen.
Die Hersteller kennen diese Zahlen natürlich sehr genau.


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich ja nicht


Schon. Aktive Spielerzahlen spielen bei SP Games nicht so eine wichtige Rolle. Sie bringen aber das Geld. Daher fürchten manche ja auch, dass diese Games aussterben. Das tun sie aber nicht. Sie werden nur seltener.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Die Beliebtheit bei Halo hielt nicht lange an, die Spielerzahlen sind 3 Monate nach Release bereits abgestürzt und haben sich davon nicht mehr erholt.


Doch momentan ist es wieder beliebt. Das Winter Update kommt sehr gut an.
Halo Infinite hat mittlerweile auch die 20 Mio Spielermarke geknackt.


----------



## Datalus (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Von welchem Spiel?


Halo Infinite


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Halo Infinite hat mittlerweile auch die 20 Mio Spielermarke geknackt.


Sagt nicht viel aus bei einem Free2Play MP.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Sagt nicht viel aus bei einem Free2Play MP.


Bei die sagt es immer nicht viel aus, aber nur weil es von MS kommt. Wäre es von Sony würdest du es als Hit bezeichnen.

Die Leute investieren gerne ihre Zeit in das Spiel. Ich finde daß sagt eine Menge aus.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Bei die sagt es immer nicht viel aus, aber nur weil es von MS kommt. Wäre es von Sony würdest du es als Hit bezeichnen.
> 
> Die Leute investieren gerne ihre Zeit in das Spiel. Ich finde daß sagt eine Menge aus...


Free2Play kann halt jeder Hinz und Kunz kurz reinspielen. Was zählt sind aktive Spielerzahlen über einen längeren Zeitraum.  Die sind es die gerne Zeit in das Spiel investieren und von denen dann ein Bruchteil Geld liegen lässt und nicht jemand, der es mal kurz angespielt hat und es dann nie wieder anrührt.  Da ist es auch egal von wem das Spiel kommt.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Free2Play kann halt jeder Hinz und Kunz kurz reinspielen. Was zählt sind aktive Spielerzahlen über einen längeren Zeitraum.  Die sind es die gerne Zeit in das Spiel investieren und von denen dann ein Bruchteil Geld liegen lässt und nicht jemand, der es mal kurz angespielt hat und es dann nie wieder anrührt.  Da ist es auch egal von wem das Spiel kommt.


Dreh und biege dir das ruhig wieder so, wie es sich für dich am besten anfühlt... Hauptsache du hast deinen frieden. 
Er meint übrigens die aktiven Spielerzahlen.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

Datalus schrieb:


> Halo Infinite


Auf Steam ist es halt so gut wie tot.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Auf Steam ist es halt so gut wie tot.


Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber die meisten werden es über Xbox spielen. 20 Mio Spieler sind auch ne ordentliche Hausnummer.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dreh und biege dir das ruhig wieder so, wie es sich für dich am besten anfühlt... Hauptsache du hast deinen frieden.


Da muss ich nichts drehen, bei WoW werden auf Aktioners Veranstaltungen auch nur die aktiven Abos genannt und nicht irgendwelche Gesamtspielerzahlen. Activision veröffentlicht alle 3 Monate die aktiven CoD Spielerzahlen, Gesamspielerzahlen spielen in dem Bericht überhaupt keine Rolle. Was bringen einem 20 Mio. Gesamtspielerzahlen, wenn vielleicht Mio. davon tote Accounts sind.



FeralKid schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber die meisten werden es über Xbox spielen. 20 Mio Spieler sind auch ne ordentliche Hausnummer.


Es waren am Anfang 102.000 auf Steam, jetzt dümpelt es bei 4.000 rum.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Da muss ich nichts drehen, bei WoW werden auf Aktioners Veranstaltungen auch nur die aktiven Abos genannt und nicht irgendwelche Gesamtspielerzahlen. Activision veröffentlicht alle 3 Monate die aktiven CoD Spielerzahlen, Gesamspielerzahlen spielen in dem Bericht überhaupt keine Rolle. Was bringen einem 20 Mio. Gesamt Spielerzahlen, wenn Mio. davon tote Accounts sind.
> 
> 
> Es waren am Anfang 102.000 auf Steam, jetzt dümpelt es bei 4.000 rum.


WoW ist auch ein anderes Geschäftsmodell und zudem eines der erfolgreichsten Spiele aller Zeiten. Sowas ist natürlich extrem selten.

Wenn Halo Infinite aber bereits über 20 Mio Spieler generiert hat, dann hat es einen weiteren großen Beitrag zum Erfolg des GamePass geleistet. Das ist auch Fakt. Das Spiel ist super, also gönnen wir es dem Titel doch einfach.

Versuch es mal, tut garnicht weh... 

Mich selbst hat der MP übrigens nie interessiert. Ich wollte nur die Kampagne zocken und die ist geil.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> WoW ist auch ein anderes Geschäftsmodell und zudem eines der erfolgreichsten Spiele aller Zeiten. Sowas ist natürlich extrem selten.


Deswegen habe ich auch CoD genannt. 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Wenn Halo Infinite aber bereits über 20 Mio Spieler generiert hat, dann hat es einen weiteren großen Beitrag zum Erfolg des GamePass geleistet. Das ist auch Fakt.


Der MP macht davon den Löwenanteil aus und für den braucht man kein Game Pass Abo.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Mich selbst hat der MP übrigens nie interessiert. Ich wollte nur die Kampagne zocken und die ist geil.


Ich war leider schwer von der Kampagne enttäuscht. Vielen Testern ging es genau so. Das Spiel schnitt vor allem wegen dem MP so gut ab.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Deswegen habe ich auch CoD genannt.
> 
> Der MP macht davon den Löwenanteil aus und für den braucht man kein Game Pass Abo.
> 
> Ich war leider schwer von der Kampagne enttäuscht. Vielen Testern ging es genau so. Das Spiel schnitt vor allem wegen dem MP so gut ab.


Wieso nennst du dann aber auch wow?

Woher willst du wissen welchen Anteil der MP ausmacht, das wurde nie reported? Die 20 Mio Spieler nach nur einem Jahr muss man schon als Erfolg werten. Welches Spiel von Sony hätte das jemals geschafft?

Dein letzter Punkt ist völliger Quatsch. Da ist genau das Gegenteil der Fall. Der MP hatte zu Beginn zu wenig Umfang. Die Kampagne hat bei den Tests aber sehr gut abgeschnitten. Zumindest überwiegend. Das Gameplay und die Gegner KI sind halt Referenz bei Konsolenshootern.
Hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht.

Übrigens: diese Zahl von 20 Mio Spielern hatte Halo Infinite bereits 2 Monate nach Release. Es ist aber die letzte offizielle bekannte Zahl. Vermutlich liegt die tatsächliche Zahl aber nochmals weitaus höher.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wieso nennst du dann aber auch wow?


Weil es nur zusätzlich unterstreichen soll das es auf aktive Spieler ankommt. Kann ich doch nichts dafür, dass du CoD ignorierst. 


FeralKid schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen welchen Anteil der MP ausmacht, das wurde nie reported? Die 20 Mio Spieler nach nur einem Jahr muss man schon als Erfolg werten. Welches Spiel von Sony hätte das jemals geschafft?


Lässt sich schwer sagen, da sich Sony in der Regel auf Verkaufszahlen beschränkt und nur selten Spielerzahlen bekannt gibt. Aber lass Sony mal eines ihrer großen Live Service Spiele oder Free2Play Spiele veröffentlichen, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Weil es nur zusätzlich unterstreichen soll das es auf aktive Spieler ankommt. Kann ich doch nichts dafür, dass du CoD ignorierst.
> 
> Lässt sich schwer sagen, da sich Sony in der Regel auf Verkaufszahlen beschränkt und nur selten Spielerzahlen bekannt gibt. Aber lass Sony mal eines ihrer großen Live Service Spiele oder Free2Play Spiele veröffentlichen, dann sehen wir weiter.



Dachte ich mir. Du weichst den Fragen aus.
Zumindest gibst du zu, daß Sony kein Spiel hat, daß bereits nach 2 Monaten auf 20 Mio Spieler gekommen wäre. Ob ihnen das jemals gelingt werden wir sehen. Du scheinst ja fest dran zu glauben. 😂


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir. Du weichst den Fragen aus.
> Zumindest gibst du zu, daß Sony kein Spiel hat, daß bereits nach 2 Monaten auf 20 Mio Spieler gekommen wäre. Ob ihnen das jemals gelingt werden wir sehen. Du scheinst ja fest dran zu glauben. 😂


Ich kann halt nichts vergleichen, wenn Sony kein großes Free2Play Spiel am Start hat, mit dem es einfacher ist, viele Spieler zu generieren.


FeralKid schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja fest dran zu glauben. 😂


Hab nicht behauptet das ich dran glaube, nur lässt sich dann erst ein wirklicher Vergleich ziehen.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Ich kann halt nichts vergleichen, wenn Sony kein großes Free2Play Spiel am Start hat, mit dem es einfacher ist, viele Spieler zu generieren.
> 
> Hab nicht behauptet das ich dran glaube, nur lässt sich dann erst ein wirklicher Vergleich ziehen.


Ach hier kannst du nun nicht vergleichen, aber vorhin behauptest du, die Halo Spieler müssen durch den MP zustande gekommen sein, obwohl es ebenso wenig eine Vergleichsbasis gibt. Sehr schöner Beweis für deine Befangenheit. 

Fakt ist. Halo Infinite hat bereits nach zwei Monaten die 20 Millionen Spieler Marke geknackt und hat einen launch Rekord aufgestellt. Eine Benchmark die Sony so bislang noch nicht hin bekommen hat. Aus Gründen, vermute ich mal.


----------



## Garfield1980 (13. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ach hier kannst du nun nicht vergleichen, aber vorhin behauptest du, die Halo Spieler müssen durch den MP zustande gekommen sein, obwohl es ebenso wenig eine Vergleichsbasis gibt. Sehr schöner Beweis für deine Befangenheit.


Als ob du neutral bist   


FeralKid schrieb:


> Fakt ist. Halo Infinite hat bereits nach zwei Monaten die 20 Millionen Spieler Marke geknackt und hat einen launch Rekord aufgestellt. Eine Benchmark die Sony so bislang noch nicht hin bekommen hat. Aus Gründen, vermute ich mal.


Ja, weil man kein großes Spiel hat wo der MP Free2Play ist und die Spiele nicht Day1 im Abo und für PC veröffentlicht werden. Deshalb wird es spannend, wie Sonys kommende Live Service Spiele laufen, die zwar nicht Day1 ins Abo kommen, aber immerhin parallel für PC und Konsole erscheinen.


----------



## FeralKid (13. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Als ob du neutral bist.
> 
> Ja, weil man kein großes Spiel hat wo der MP Free2Play ist und die Spiele nicht Day1 im Abo und für PC veröffentlicht werden. Deshalb wird es spannend, wie Sonys kommende Live Service Spiele laufen, die zwar nicht Day1 ins Abo kommen, aber immerhin parallel für PC und Konsole erscheinen.



Neutral? Habe ich nie behauptet. Ich mag die Reihen von Xbox lieber, aber früher hatte auch Sony bei mir ein Stein im Brett. Ich bin also nicht per se gegen oder für einen der beiden. Du bist aber eben auch alles andere als neutral. Gibst es aber wenigstens auch zu. 

Ich finde es übrigens gut, dass Sony jetzt auch mal wieder neue Wege versucht. Es reicht allmählich mit deren Action Adventures. Die haben ihre Fans, keine Frage, aber sie müssen sich auch wieder stärker anderen Pfaden widmen. Und Sony sollte sich vielleicht doch mal überlegen, ob es nicht sinnvoll ist, einen wirklich guten abospiele Dienst aufzubauen. Denn darüber beklagen sie sich nun ständig, dass MS da so dominant ist. Dabei hätte Sony die Möglichkeit gehabt da mit zu ziehen, wollten sich aber ihr bisherige MS Geschäftsmodell nicht verhageln. Aber daß ist zu passiv gedacht. Stillstand ist gefährlich, daß merkt nun auch Sony. 

Ich finds daher gut und bin gespannt auf deren erstes Service game. Und daß sage ich als jemand, der auch Single Player games extrem schätzt.


----------



## ElvisMozart (14. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Schon. Aktive Spielerzahlen spielen bei SP Games nicht so eine wichtige Rolle. Sie bringen aber das Geld. Daher fürchten manche ja auch, dass diese Games aussterben. Das tun sie aber nicht. Sie werden nur seltener.


Das ist einfach falsch 
Von aktiven Spielerzahlen haben MP-Games genauso wenig, wenn die Spieler nicht in Microtransaktionen oder sonstiges investieren. Übrigens können Singleplayer-Games genauso zusätzliche Einnahmen generieren. Sei es durch Mikrotransaktionen oder Add-Ons. Ubisoft macht das schon seit Jahren mit ihren SP-Games so. Siehe Assassin's Creed, Far Cry und Co. Exklusive Waffen, XP-Boost gibt es auch dort. Dafür braucht's nicht unbedingt einen MP.
 Oder Nintendo mit der "Pokemon Bank" damals. Dafür hat man sogar monatlich zahlen müssen, damit man seine Pokemon in der Cloud sichern konnte.


----------



## ElvisMozart (14. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens gut, dass Sony jetzt auch mal wieder neue Wege versucht. Es reicht allmählich mit deren Action Adventures.
> 
> Ich finds daher gut und bin gespannt auf deren erstes Service game. Und daß sage ich als jemand, der auch Single Player games extrem schätzt.


Sorry, dass ich das so sagen muss, aber du schreibst teils so einen  Müll zusammen ...unglaublich. Kannst auch wenigstens einmal einigermaßen objektiv bleiben? Echt schlimm mit dir  
Das Thema "Action Adventures" hatten wir schon. Dass du da nicht differenzieren kannst und bestimmte Genres ignorierst, ist dein Problem.

"Erstes Service Game" ?
Was ist mit Gran Turismo? MLB-The Show ist seit Jahren schon GaaS und auch überaus erfolgreich


----------



## FeralKid (14. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich das so sagen muss, aber du schreibst teils so einen  Müll zusammen ...unglaublich. Kannst auch wenigstens einmal einigermaßen objektiv bleiben? Echt schlimm mit dir
> Das Thema "Action Adventures" hatten wir schon. Dass du da nicht differenzieren kannst und bestimmte Genres ignorierst, ist dein Problem.
> 
> "Erstes Service Game" ?
> Was ist mit Gran Turismo? MLB-The Show ist seit Jahren schon GaaS und auch überaus erfolgreich


So richtig ist Sony noch nicht in den Service game Bereich vorgestoßen, aber GT Sport war sicherlich ein erster Versuch in die Richtung. 

Ansonsten muss ich zugeben, dass ich ebenfalls finde, dass du unheimlich viel Müll von dir gibst. Ist halt deine Art. 

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## ElvisMozart (15. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid
Das ist halt einfach falsch, was du da schreibst. Es gab auch in der Vergangenheit mehrmals Versuche in dem Bereich.
GT Sport ist und war auch nicht der erste Versuch 
Planetside und auch DC Universe Online wurden damals von Sony Online Entertainment entwickelt. Beide Spiele werden immernoch gespielt (auch wenn SOE nicht mehr Teil von Sony ist).

MLB-The Show ist doch das Paradebeispiel für ein funktionierendes Service Game und das gibt es schon ewig. Das ist sozusagen das Baseball Gegenstück von Fifa.

Destiny kam auch schon vor GT Sport


----------



## FeralKid (15. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Das ist halt einfach falsch, was du da schreibst. Es gab auch in der Vergangenheit mehrmals Versuche in dem Bereich.
> GT Sport ist und war auch nicht der erste Versuch
> Planetside und auch DC Universe Online wurden damals von Sony Online Entertainment entwickelt. Beide Spiele werden immernoch gespielt (auch wenn SOE nicht mehr Teil von Sony ist).
> ...


Destiny ist nicht von Sony. Und die anderen Spiele mag es vorher gegeben haben, sind aber doch eher die unbekannteren Beispiele. MLB ist auch kein wirkliches Servicegame. Alleine schon, da jedes Jahr eine neue Iteration kommt, dass Gegenteil eines langfristig gepflegten Werks also. Service erhält immer nur die aktuelle Ausgabe, für das daran geknüpfte Jahr, ähnlich auch Fifa.

Und: Das waren erste Gehversuche, aber nun scheint es sony ja wirklich ernst zu meinen mit richtigen GaaS Titeln und größeren Produktionen. So war das auch gemeint, also bitte nicht immer alles gleich so überaus falsch verstehen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (15. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid
Lustig, dass hier das Argument nicht mehr gilt 
Natürlich war Destiny ein bescheuertes Beispiel. Wollte nur sehen, ob du wieder mal mit zweierlei Maß misst. Je nach dem wie es dir gerade passt.Genauso hast du mit Skyrim und Microsoft argumentiert ... lol

DC Universe und Planetside sind doch keine unbekannteren Beispiele, nur weil du das nicht kennst 
DC Universe hat 27mio. Spieler. So ganz unbekannt kann das ja nicht sein 

Also wenn Fifa oder MLB keine Service Spiele sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Mehr GaaS geht nicht und das jedes Jahr zum Vollpreis-Update.Dir ist schon klar, was ein Service-Game ist, oder? Wer definiert wie lang ein Spiel gepflegt werden muss, du? 
In den Ultimate-Team-Modi werden wöchentlich neue Inhalte hinzugefügt und regelmäßig neue Events gestartet und das über ein Jahr lang. Jedes  Jahr beginnt das Spiel dann von vorn und das überaus erfolgreich.


----------



## FeralKid (15. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Lustig, dass hier das Argument nicht mehr gilt
> Natürlich war Destiny ein bescheuertes Beispiel. Wollte nur sehen, ob du wieder mal mit zweierlei Maß misst. Je nach dem wie es dir gerade passt.Genauso hast du mit Skyrim und Microsoft argumentiert ... lol
> 
> ...



Was für ein dusseliger Kommentar. Zum Fremdschämen.
Fifa und MLB sind tatsächlich keine Servicegames im klassischen Sinne. Den Grund hatte ich dir bereits gennant. Es kommt wie bei CoD jedes Jahr eine neue Iteration und die bekommt dann für 1 Jahr support. Das ist aber was anderes wie bei echten Servicegames, im Sinne bspw eines WoW (vielleicht das erste echte große Game dieser Art), Diablo, LoL, Fortnite, PubG usw, wo es EIN Basisspiel gibt, dass dann aber über viele Jahre ständig erweitert wird. Ich hoffe du bemerkst den Unterschied ohne wieder in Albernheiten abdriften zu müssen.

Solche GaaS Titel hatte sony bislang nicht und die Übernahme des Destiny Entwicklers Bungie soll sony da die Türen öffnen.

Und was Skyrim angeht, hast du mich offenbar noch immer nicht verstanden. Damals ging es darum, welcher Publisher die Reihen mit den höchsten Metacritics hält (also aktuell) und da ist TES mit Skyrim heutzutage eben sehr wohl eine Reihe, die MS gehört. Entweder willst du es nicht verstehen, oder naja du weisst schon....


----------



## McTrevor (15. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Damals ging es darum, welcher Publisher die Reihen mit den höchsten Metacritics hält (also aktuell) und da ist TES mit Skyrim heutzutage eben sehr wohl eine Reihe, die MS gehört.


Ne, ging es nicht. Du erfindest nur gerne Kategorien, in denen MS vor Sony liegt. Dabei ist es vollkommen egal, ob das von Relevanz ist oder überhaupt in die aktuelle Diskussion passt.

Wenn hier eine News kommt, dass die PS demnächst auch in einem blauen Gehäuse kommt wird man von Dir in den Kommentaren lesen können, dass MS ja mehrfach zum besten Arbeitgeber gekürt wurde.


----------



## ElvisMozart (15. Dezember 2022)

Google du nochmal lieber, was GaaS überhaupt ist, dann können wir weiter "diskutieren". Nicht DU bestimmst, was GaaS ist, nur weil dir das mal wieder nicht in den Kram passt. Nach deiner Logik wäre Destiny 1 kein GaaS, weil der Support  mit dem Release von Teil 2 beendet wurde. "Ich mach mir die Welt so, wie sie mir gefällt". Demon's Souls war für dich ja auch kein RPG 
Einfach mal nach den erfolgreichsten GaaS-Spielen googeln und du wirst merken, dass so gut wie immer Fifa mit aufgezählt wird 




FeralKid schrieb:


> da ist TES mit Skyrim heutzutage eben sehr wohl eine Reihe, die MS gehört. Entweder willst du es nicht verstehen, oder naja du weisst schon....


Destiny ist heutzutage keine Reihe, die Sony gehört?


----------



## FeralKid (15. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Google du nochmal lieber, was GaaS überhaupt ist, dann können wir weiter "diskutieren". Nicht DU bestimmst, was GaaS ist, nur weil dir das mal wieder nicht in den Kram passt. Nach deiner Logik wäre Destiny 1 kein GaaS, weil der Support  mit dem Release von Teil 2 beendet wurde. "Ich mach mir die Welt so, wie sie mir gefällt". Demon's Souls war für dich ja auch kein RPG
> Einfach mal nach den erfolgreichsten GaaS-Spielen googeln und du wirst merken, dass so gut wie immer Fifa mit aufgezählt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Destiny gehört jetzt zu sony. Aber das heißt nicht, dass Sony schon großer Erfahrungen im GaaS-Bereich gemacht hat. Das man dir dass wirklich erklären muss. Und du scheinst nicht wirklich verstanden zu haben, was ein Servicegame ist. Natürlich gibt es da unterschiedliche Äusprägungen, aber normalerweise ist damit der der LANGFRISTIGE Support eines Spiels gemeint. Somit fallen MLB und Fifa da raus. Dort erscheinen jedes Jahr neue Spiele.

Sony weiß selbst am besten, dass sie im GaaS Bereich wachsen müssen und dort noch wenig Erfahrung haben, dass haben sie auch in Statements des öfteren betont. Alleine schon, dass du dies anders sehen möchtest, unterstreicht deine starke Voreingenommenheit und Verblendung. So kann man natürlich wirklich nur auf Kindergarten-Niveau diskutieren, wenn es dir nichtmal gelingt die einfachsten Tatsachen anzuerkennen.

Ich laufe nächsten auch hier im Forum rum und behaupte einfach Microsoft ist der König der Action Adventures. Na und? Hier werden die Tatsachen von usern wie dir teils so krass verdreht, dass man doch einfach alles mögliche behaupten kann. Völlig gaga!


----------



## ElvisMozart (15. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid
Was ist denn für dich ein LANGFRISTIGER Support? 6 Monate, 1 Jahr, 2 Jahre, 10 Jahre? Wer definiert das? Du? 
Du legst dir wieder alles zurecht wie du willst  
Btw. definiert sich ein GaaS dadurch, dass man regelmäßig Contentupdates für ein Spiel bringt. Seien es Events, Skins, Waffen, Spieler etc. Wie lang der Support mindestens gehen muss, ist nirgends definiert.

Erkläre mir mal bitte was jetzt der große Unterschied zwischen einem  Season Update eines Fortnites und dem Release eines neuen Fifa-Teils ist, außer, dass EA Vollpreis verlangt? Fortnite bringt mit nem Season-Update sogar mehr Neuerungen mit 

Und ja, Sony will im GaaS-Bereich wieder wachsen. Schließlich hat man,  wie ich vorhin schon erwähnt habe,  Sony Online Entertainment vor paar Jahren verkauft. Fakt ist halt, dass man bereits Expertise in dem Bereich hatte bzw. auch hat. Auch im Mobile-Sektor bietet man, mit eins der erfolgreichsten Mobile-Games, an. Ergo ist deine Aussage halt einfach falsch, dass man, erst jetzt, erste Schritte im GaaS-Bereich machen will. Dass du Ultimate Team und Co. nicht als GaaS siehst, ist dein Problem. Der Rest der Welt sieht das halt anders


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Sony weiß selbst am besten, dass sie im GaaS Bereich wachsen müssen und dort noch wenig Erfahrung haben



Sony hat schon GaaS-Spiele betrieben, und zwar auf dem PC, zu einer Zeit als Microsoft den PC völlig vergessen hatte.
Titel wie Everquest (1+2), Star Wars Galaxies, Planetside und DC Universe Online sind dir hoffentlich ein Begriff.
Klar, sie haben diese Sparte verkauft, aber zu behaupten, Sony hätte keine Erfahrung in dem Bereich, ist ziemlicher Quark.


----------



## ElvisMozart (15. Dezember 2022)

@Matthias Dammes
Danke ... das sage ich schon die ganze Zeit 
Everquest hatte ich sogar vergessen 

Aber nein, laut Feral sind das ja alles "unbekanntere" Spiele


----------



## Garfield1980 (15. Dezember 2022)

Everquest war wegweisend und gehört mit zu den bedeutendsten Spielen im MMORPG Genre.


----------



## Old-Dirty (15. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Everquest war wegweisend und gehört mit zu den bedeutendsten Spielen im MMORPG Genre.


Das war der hässliche Konkurrent von Phantasy Star Online, den man auf der PS2 spielen konnte.


----------



## FeralKid (15. Dezember 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Sony hat schon GaaS-Spiele betrieben, und zwar auf dem PC, zu einer Zeit als Microsoft den PC völlig vergessen hatte.
> Titel wie Everquest (1+2), Star Wars Galaxies, Planetside und DC Universe Online sind dir hoffentlich ein Begriff.
> Klar, sie haben diese Sparte verkauft, aber zu behaupten, Sony hätte keine Erfahrung in dem Bereich, ist ziemlicher Quark.



Mal ganz ehrlich gesagt, es muss doch wohl klar sein was gemeint ist. Ich rede von der aktuellen Situation, vom hier und jetzt. Sony hat aktuell in Sachen Service Games nicht viel im Angebot. So ist das gemeint und daran wollen sie was ändern. Das haben sie auch selbst des öfteren schon betont. Dort wollen sie wachsen wie auch im Mobile Segment, weil das eben die Wachstumsmärkte der Branche sind.

Ich glaube Elvis ist ein User, der weiß schon was gemeint ist, aber stellt sich halt extra so an... Bestätigt aber letztlich auch, dass sony im GaaS Bereich wachsen will/muss.

Das Sony früher bereits erste Gehversuche gemacht hat im GaaS-Bereich, mag ja richtig sein. Aber seither hat sich eine  Menge getan. Der Markt für diese Art Spiele ist explodiert und diesen Boom hat sony im Grunde komplett verpasst. Positiv betrachtet könnte man sagen: Sony war damals seiner Zeit voraus.  So müsste es sich doch besser anfühlen, für manch einen hier...


----------



## ElvisMozart (15. Dezember 2022)

@FeralKid
Wieso sollte ich mich besser fühlen?  
Mir geht's eher darum, dass du regelmäßig "Fakten" raushaust, die eigentlich keine sind und dir dann wieder alles zurecht biegst.  So wie hier jetzt wieder 

Wie gesagt, hat man schon damals schon GaaS gehabt. Nicht nur mit Sony Online Entertainment, sondern auch schon während der PS3-Ära auf Konsolen mit Killzone, Socom, MAG etc.  Gran Turismo ging auch schon damals in die Service-Richtung, schon vor GT Sport. Teil 6 hat auch Microtransactions angeboten.

Stand JETZT, hat man auch schon gut laufende GaaS-Spiele am Start. Beispiele habe ich schon genannt. Die Gran Turismo-Reihe und MLB-The Show sind sehr erfolgreiche GaaS-Spiele. Mit Fate/Grand Ordner hat man eins der erfolgreichsten Mobile-Games überhaupt. Wo hat man da also den Boom verpasst? Man hätte mehr investieren können... ja, aber den Zug verpasst hat man nicht


----------



## FeralKid (15. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> @FeralKid
> Wieso sollte ich mich besser fühlen?
> Mir geht's eher darum, dass du regelmäßig "Fakten" raushaust, die eigentlich keine sind und dir dann wieder alles zurecht biegst.  So wie hier jetzt wieder
> 
> ...




Nicht ich bin es dir hier versucht die Dinge in ein anderes Licht zu rücken als sie sind, sondern du.

Sony ist jetzt nicht gerade bekannt als großer Hersteller von Servicegames. Was sie früher schonmal in dem Bereich angestellt haben, ändert daran nichts.

Alles was ich sage ist, das Sony einen neuen Anlauf in dem Bereich wagen will. Nicht zuletzt deshalb hat man sich Bungie geangelt und nicht zuletzt deshalb hat man das Ziel ausgerufen in diesem Markt zu wachsen. Das sind nunmal Fakten

Auch gehört Fate/Grand Order bei weitem nicht zu den erfolgreichsten Mobile Games unserer Zeit. Das ist einfach soviel Schrott bei deinen Behauptungen dabei... Und selbst wenn das Spiel so erfolgreich wäre (was es im Vergleich zu den dicken Brocken wie Candy Crush, Diablo: I, CoD Mobile & Co einfach nicht ist), dann würde ein einzelnes Spiel doch wohl kaum ausreichen, als dass man behaupten könne, sony hätte im Mobile Markt wirklich Fuß gefasst. Die Spielen da einfach gar keine Rolle, muss man realistischerweise sagen. Aber auch dass soll sich in Zukunft ja ändern.

Deine Versuche die Dinge zu relativieren, oder in ein anderes Licht zu Rücken als sie sind finde ich einfach nur lächerlich. Und wozu machst du das eigentlich? Gehts dir wirklich nur darum Sony in allen Belangen zu verteidigen, egal wie weit hergeholt es auch sein mag? Wirklich Gaga.


----------



## ElvisMozart (16. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Auch gehört Fate/Grand Order bei weitem nicht zu den erfolgreichsten Mobile Games unserer Zeit. Das ist einfach soviel Schrott bei deinen Behauptungen dabei... Und selbst wenn das Spiel so erfolgreich wäre (was es im Vergleich zu den dicken Brocken wie Candy Crush, Diablo: I, CoD Mobile & Co einfach nicht ist), dann würde ein einzelnes Spiel doch wohl kaum ausreichen, als dass man behaupten könne, sony hätte im Mobile Markt wirklich Fuß gefasst. Die Spielen da einfach gar keine Rolle, muss man realistischerweise sagen. Aber auch dass soll sich in Zukunft ja ändern.


Einfach mal googeln lernen. So schwer ist das nicht. Du musst nicht mal gezielt nach Fate/Grand Order suchen ... es reicht schon, wenn du nach den erfolgreichsten Mobile Games suchst:
Platz 8 der umsatzstärksten Mobile-Games, direkt hinter Candy Crush, vor CoD Mobile. Japp, kein Vergleich zu den dicken Brocken. Klassicher Feral wieder.








						List of highest-grossing mobile games - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Im Juni 2022 war es auf Platz 10 der der umsatzstärksten Spiele weltweit. Diablo und CoD Mobile sind nicht mal dabei.





						Top Grossing Mobile Games Worldwide for June 2022
					

See the top grossing mobile games worldwide for June 2022 according to Sensor Tower data.




					sensortower.com
				




Im August 2022 sogar auf Platz 3:





						Mobile Games in August - Top 20 revenue, downloads and ad creatives
					

SocialPeta shares the Top 20 highest-grossing and most downloaded mobile games of August 2022, also the Top 20 mobile game advertising creatives.




					mobidictum.biz
				




Hier weitere Quellen:








						The 15 Highest-Grossing Mobile Games Of All Time, Ranked
					

Mobile gaming is a force of nature unto itself, and some titles have made billions of dollars thanks to a combination of charm and gameplay.




					screenrant.com
				











						Top Grossing Games (2022)
					

Apple's App Store and the Google Play Store host over one million games collectively on their stores, spanning all genres from the classic puzzle, role-playing and action to the newly formed hypercasual, merge, and simulator, which have developed for mobile. At launch, both of these stores...




					www.businessofapps.com
				











						The top 50 mobile games of 2022 (so far)
					

What are the top 50 mobile games of 2022 so far? I thought you’d never ask! Globally we’ve collectively downloaded more than 70 billion mobile apps so far




					www.singular.net
				











						Global top-grossing mobile RPGs 2021 | Statista
					

Mobile gaming title Ni No Kuni: Cross Worlds was released in June 2021 and instantly became a smash hit, grossing over 100 million U.S.




					www.statista.com
				




Also ... wo ist die Behauptung jetzt schrott? 
Das zeigt wieder mal perfekt, dass du wieder mal schrott schreibst. Du haust einfach wieder Aussagen/Unterstellungen raus, die einfach falsch sind. Jedes mal wird stundenlang dann  "diskutiert", weil du einfach Fakten ignorierst. Ich verstehe nicht, was deine Intention dahinter ist. Machst du das mit Absicht oder weißt du es nicht besser


----------



## FeralKid (16. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Einfach mal googeln lernen. So schwer ist das nicht. Du musst nicht mal gezielt nach Fate/Grand Order suchen ... es reicht schon, wenn du nach den erfolgreichsten Mobile Games suchst:
> Platz 8 der umsatzstärksten Mobile-Games, direkt hinter Candy Crush, vor CoD Mobile. Japp, kein Vergleich zu den dicken Brocken. Klassicher Feral wieder.
> 
> 
> ...




Lt Wiki gerade mal 19 Mio Downloads und das spiel kommt noch nichtmal direkt von Sony. Und wie gesagt reicht EIN einzelner Titel wohl kaum aus, um zu behaupten, dass Sony im größten Gamingmarkt (Mobile) wirklich Fuß gefasst hätte. Genauso wie sony nunmal kein bedeutender Anbieter von aktuellen GaaS Games ist.
Nicht umsonst wird rund um die Ermitllungen der FTC und dem A/B Merger ja festgestellt, dass sony langsam erkennen lässt, erste noch zaghafte versuche in diese Richtung zu übernehmen. Das sie Märkte da einfachverpasst haben, können sie der Konkurrenz kaum vorwerfen.

Das sind Fakten, die wirst du niemals verdrehen können --> Und insofern ja, muss man einfach sagen, das du sehr viel Müll von dir gibst.


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Lt Wiki gerade mal 19 Mio Downloads und das spiel kommt noch nichtmal direkt von Sony.


Umsatzzahlen sind ja wohl wichtiger als Downloadzahlen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (16. Dezember 2022)

Classic Feral schon wieder. Das ist einfach zu gut  

Wie Garfield schon sagte, wen jucken da die Downloadzahlen? Das Spiel macht über 4x so viel Umsatz wie das von dir erwähnte CoD Mobile. Selbst, wenn Sony nur ein Spiel in den Top 10 hat. Damit machen die mehr Umsatz als die meisten anderen Herstellern mit ihren Mobile-Games kombiniert. Wie kann man da denn immer noch behaupten, die hätten in dem Bereich nicht Fuß gefasst  

Man hat seit Jahren mit MLB-The Show ein äußerst erfolgreiches GaaS, quasi das Fifa des Baseballs, aber nein, laut Feral ist das kein GaaS und zählt deshalb nicht. GT Sport bzw.  7 sind zwar auch schon seit Jahren auf dem Markt und laufen gut. Aber nein, alles unbedeutend 



> "noch nichtmal direkt von Sony"


.. ist auch gut. Dann ist Skyrim auch nicht von Microsoft.   
Deine Argumente mal wieder ... unschlagbar.


----------



## FeralKid (16. Dezember 2022)

Garfield1980 schrieb:


> Umsatzzahlen sind ja wohl wichtiger als Downloadzahlen.


Klar. Ändert aber auch nichts daran, dass Sony im Mobile- und GaaS Gaming Markt ein ganz kleines Licht ist.
Sie wollen dort Fuß fassen. Aktuell spielen sie dort aber keine Rolle. Etwas anders bei MS. Die wollen auch in den Mobile Game Markt rein, dass ist die parallele zu sony.
MIt Servicegames haben MS hingegen schön mehr Erfolge in jüngerer Vergangenheit erreicht:
Spiele wie SoT, SoD2, AoE4, der MP von Halo Infinite, Gears 4+5, Die Masterchief Collection, der Flugsimulator, Grounded usw, usw, sind allesamt sehr klassische Servicegames. Diese Spiele werden über Jahr gepfelgt und mit Content erweitert. Da fällt mir bei Sony lediglich GT Sport ein, wo es so war. MLB gehört nicht in die Kategorie. Davon erscheint jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil, der dann wiederum nur bis zum nächsten Release gepflegt wird. Er scheint garnicht so genau verstanden zu haben, was ein servicegame ausmacht.

Sony hingegen setzt eher rein auf Storybased SP Kampagnen, meist ohne MP oder Serviceansatz. Ist eigentlich hinlänglich bekannt. Ich behaupte mal, Gamer wissen das. 


ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Classic Feral schon wieder. Das ist einfach zu gut
> 
> Wie Garfield schon sagte, wen jucken da die Downloadzahlen? Das Spiel macht über 4x so viel Umsatz wie das von dir erwähnte CoD Mobile. Selbst, wenn Sony nur ein Spiel in den Top 10 hat. Damit machen die mehr Umsatz als die meisten anderen Herstellern mit ihren Mobile-Games kombiniert. Wie kann man da denn immer noch behaupten, die hätten in dem Bereich nicht Fuß gefasst
> 
> ...


Darum gehts halt garnicht. Du bist sowas von am Thema vorbei...


----------



## ElvisMozart (16. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Klar. Ändern aber auch nichts daran, dass Sony im Mobile- und GaaS Gaming Markt ein ganz kleines Licht ist.
> Sie wollen dort Fuß fassen. Aktuell spielen sie dort aber keine Rolle. Etwas anders bei MS.


Wie kann man ein kleines Licht sein, wenn man eins der erfolgreichsten Mobile-Games überhaupt stellt?



FeralKid schrieb:


> MIt Servicegames haben MS hingegen schön mehr Erfolge in jüngerer Vergangenheit erreicht:
> Spiele wie SoT, SoD2, AoE4, der MP von Halo Infinite, Gears 4+5, Die Masterchief Collection, der Flugsimulator, Grounded usw, usw, sind allesamt sehr klassische Servicegames. Diese Spiele werden über Jahr gepfelgt und mit Content erweitert. Da fällt mir bei Sony lediglich GT Sport ein, wo es so war. MLB gehört nicht in die Kategorie. Davon erscheint jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil, der dann wiederum nur bis zum nächsten Release gepflegt wird. Er scheint garnicht so genau verstanden zu haben, was ein servicegame ausmacht.


Nur weil du deine wirre Behauptung mit MLB immer wieder bringst, macht's die nicht weniger falsch 
Du bist der einzige der Ultimate Team nicht als GaaS sieht. Nur weil du wieder nicht klar kommst, dass  das Spiel  klar und deutlich wieder deine Aussage widerlegt.

Wenn du schon lauter tolle Titel aufzählst, dann kannst das doch genauso gut auch auf der anderen Seite machen 

GT Sport + 7
Returnal hat ebenfalls nach über einem Jahr Contentupdtes bekommen(Koop +  wöchentliche Challenges)
Days Gone hat nach über einem Jahr Contentupdates bekommen ( ÜBerlebensmodus + wöchentliche Challenges)
Ghost of Tsushima Legends
Dreams (bekommt regelmäßige Content Updates)
Uncharted 4 Multiplayer wurde länger als 1 Jahr lang gepflegt
Killzone Multiplayer
LoU Multiplayer
...erfüllen alle deine Kritierien


----------



## FeralKid (16. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Wie kann man ein kleines Licht sein, wenn man eins der erfolgreichsten Mobile-Games überhaupt stellt?
> 
> 
> Nur weil du deine wirre Behauptung mit MLB immer wieder bringst, macht's die nicht weniger falsch
> ...



"Wie kann man ein kleines Licht sein, wenn man eins der erfolgreichsten Mobile-Games überhaupt stellt?"

Der Markt ist gigantisch und Sony Music ist ledlich publisher eines einzelnen weitestgehend unbekannten Spiels, dass zwar guten Umsatz generiert, aber dennoch nicht in der ersten Garde mitspielt. Ein einzelner Titel ist da zu wenig. Sony hat das Ziel ausgerufen mit seinen bekannten reihen in den Mobile Markt vorzustoßen. Dont you guys have smartphones? Dann wird man sehen, ob sie ernst machen.

GT Sport +7 --> Sind Servicegames. Allerings das einzig wirklichen, die du nennst. Zu wenig.
Die anderen von dir genannten Spiele verfolgend den Servicegame ansatz entweder rein Alibi mässig (Fokus liegt auf der SP Kampagne) oder aber maximal erfolglos. Wo sind die Sonygames die im Servicegameansatz viele Mio Spieler anlocken? Gibts die überhaupt? Ich denke nein. Naja, wenigstens ist MLB jetzt nicht schon wieder genannt worden... 

Aber Sony hat das Ziel augsgerufen in dem Markt Fuß zu fassen um regelmässige Einnahmen zu generieren. Mal sehen ob es ihnen gelingt. Bungie ist sicherlich ein Entwickler, der über das Know How verfügt, sony da voran zu bringen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (16. Dezember 2022)

Liest du eig. was du da schreibst? Du widersprichst dich wieder 
Ja, der Markt ist gigantisch. Nur macht die Top 10 mehr Geld als der Rest kombiniert.  Das Spiel ist umsatzmäßig in der Top 10 der Welt vertreten.  Im August 2022 war es sogar auf Platz 3 der umsatzstärksten Mobile-Games weltweit. Wie kann es denn somit nicht in der ersten Garde spielen? Wenn nicht so ein Titel, welcher dann? Erkläre mir bitte mal diesen Gedankengang. Er macht einfach keinen Sinn   

Auch interessant. du kennst das Spiel nicht, ergo muss es unbekannt sein. Komm mal aus deiner Bubble raus 
Fate ist nicht nur ein Mobile-Game. Da steckt mehr dahinter 

Auch ein ganz interessanter Artikel zum Thema GaaS:


> Ultimate Team aus FIFA ist der *Vorzeigekandidat* für GaaS


Quelle
Nur in deiner Traumwelt ist es halt kein GaaS. Keiner versteht warum 
Mehr GaaS als bei Madden, Fifa und MLB geht kaum und das mit järhlichem Vollpreisupdate. 
Wenn das nicht zeigt, dass man GaaS verstanden hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht 

Zum Rest.
Wieder deine typische Behauptungen, ohne irgendwelche Quellen dahinter. 
Wir wissen ja schon, wie Ernst man deine Aussagen bei sowas nehmen kann


----------



## FeralKid (16. Dezember 2022)

ElvisMozart schrieb:


> Liest du eig. was du da schreibst? Du widersprichst dich wieder
> Ja, der Markt ist gigantisch. Nur macht die Top 10 mehr Geld als der Rest kombiniert.  Das Spiel ist umsatzmäßig in der Top 10 der Welt vertreten.  Im August 2022 war es sogar auf Platz 3 der umsatzstärksten Mobile-Games weltweit. Wie kann es denn somit nicht in der ersten Garde spielen? Wenn nicht so ein Titel, welcher dann? Erkläre mir bitte mal diesen Gedankengang. Er macht einfach keinen Sinn
> 
> Auch interessant. du kennst das Spiel nicht, ergo muss es unbekannt sein. Komm mal aus deiner Bubble raus
> ...



"Liest du eig. was du da schreibst? Du widersprichst *dich *wieder"

 Nee,sowas lenkt mich einfach ab. Da hör ich gleich auf weiter zu lesen... 

Wie schon gesagt. War nicht viel los für Sony im Mobile und GaaS-Markt bisher. Aber das Potential dort ist riesig, kein Wunder, dass sony sich in die Richtung hin entwickeln möchte. Grundsätzlich traue ich ihnen auch zu, das dort was für sie zu holen los. Die sind sicher nicht so anspruchlos wie du und denken, dass sie da schon sonderlich viel gerissen haben. Aber soll sich in Zukunft ja ändern. 

Du brauchst wirklich eine Quelle, um zu verstehen, dass ein Spiel wie Days Gone kein Service Game ist?
Würdest du auch eine Quelle fordern, wenn jemand behaupten würde, SoT wäre ein reines SP Game? Vermutlich schon.... Aber ok, ich muss ja nicht jeden Quatsch mitmachen. Ein paar Dinge darf man als allgemein bekannt erachten, wenn man dieses Hobby sein eigen nennt. Ich tue das. Du scheinst eher andere Interessen zu verfolgen. Nicht mein Problem.


----------



## ElvisMozart (16. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Du brauchst wirklich eine Quelle, um zu verstehen, dass ein Spiel wie Days Gone kein Service Game ist?
> Würdest du auch eine Quelle fordern, wenn jemand behaupten würde, SoT wäre ein reines SP Game? Vermutlich schon.... Aber ok, ich muss ja nicht jeden Quatsch mitmachen. Ein paar Dinge darf man als allgemein bekannt erachten, wenn man dieses Hobby sein eigen nennt. Ich tue das. Du scheinst eher andere Interessen zu verfolgen. Nicht mein Problem.


Nein, ich brauch keine Quelle dafür. Days Gone ist genauso unpassend wie  State of Decay oder AoE4, die du mit aufgezählt hast. Es erfüllt halt all deine Kriterien, die ein GaaS haben muss 

Dein Nummer 1-Argument scheint ja  "muss über ein Jahr gepflegt werden"  zu sein und das erfüllt jedes einzelne davon in der Liste, auch ein Days Gone. Wieso es genau min. ein Jahr sein muss, weißt auch nur du  
Btw sind  Dreams und die MP-Games, die ich aufgelistet habe, genauso GaaS wie das Zeug, das du aufgezählt hast. Nur weil, du das wieder "gefühlt" anders siehst, ist nicht mein Problem 

Naja ich bin an der Stelle raus. Hab genügend Quellen und Beispiele, die deine Behauptungen und Interpretation in Frage stellen, gepostet. Mehr kann ich nicht machen. Kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild davon machen 

Das passt  ziemlich perfekt zu jeder "Diskussion", die man mit dir führt. Kein Wunder, dass keiner mehr mit dir "diskutieren" will, außer die paar Idioten wie Garfield oder ich, die trotzdem immer wieder auf deinen Unsinn eingehen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber viel Spaß in der Bubble


----------



## Garfield1980 (16. Dezember 2022)

Dreams ist auf jeden Fall ein Service Game, dass bekommt seit über 2 1/2 Jahren regelmäßig kostenlosen Content, Werkzeuge und Funktionen, ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Sony hat sogar gesagt, dass Dreams für sie ein 10 Jahres Projekt ist. Die Konkurrenz dazu war Microsofts Projekt Spark das auch ein Live Service Spiel war. Während das MS Spiel eingestellt wurde, ist die Dreams Community dagegen noch sehr aktiv und es gibt jedes Jahr eine Preisveranstaltung.


----------



## FeralKid (17. Dezember 2022)

Blalblabla.
Wem nicht klar ist, was ein Servicegame ist, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen.


----------



## McTrevor (17. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Blalblabla.
> Wem nicht klar ist, was ein Servicegame ist, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen.


Ach, so sieht Hilfe bei dir aus??


----------



## FeralKid (18. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Ach, so sieht Hilfe bei dir aus??


Wie gesagt. Man müsste zumindest grundsätzliches akzeptieren können. Danach können wir gerne über "Hilfe" sprechen.


----------



## ElvisMozart (21. Dezember 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Man müsste zumindest grundsätzliches akzeptieren können. Danach können wir gerne über "Hilfe" sprechen.


Japp ... so sieht's aus. 
Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Schritt zur Besserung


----------

